# 6 Weeks, brown discharge when I wipe...anyone experience this?



## dudes101

Im 6 weeks pregnant and for the last day and a half Ive had brown discharge when I wipe, and a little in my unders. Ive seen on here this can be normal but that really doesnt help, I am still very nervous. My first scan is the 28th and I know I will feel better after that....

**Hoping to see if other ladies experienced the brown dishcharge for a couple days around 6 weeks and everything turned out ok....this has me questioning every little twinge i get down there! 

Thank you!


----------



## AngelBunny

im 5+2 and had some pink today. also had it during week 4. i have a feeling i will be one of these women who spots all the way though the first tri but i hope not. my doctor said brown or pink is nothing to worry about, and twinges are normal too its your uterus making room for baby :D but i know what you mean it doesnt matter what anyone says it still worries you like hell xx :hugs:


----------



## dudes101

AngelBunny : Thanks! Sometimes its just nice to hear that other people have it to! of course NONE of my pregnant friends have or had this so I was a little more worried..thank goodness for this site...now I can relax!


----------



## SECOND TIMER

I had it yesterday and im 7+4 really worried me but stopped after a few hrs had an early scan last week as I wasnt sure of dates and fetal pole and heartbeat were both seen measuring at 6+1 so just keeping my fingers crossed and hope nothing else happens now as I havent got my next scan till 15th march :-( keep us informed sweetheart and let us know how you get on hope everythings ok xxx


----------



## mamalove

I had some last week,it lasted 2-3 days and was very light. Went to my dr. who said it was probably from implantation,and if didn't stop within the next few days he would send me for a scan The spotting stopped on monday,but i will be booking a private scan for next week anyway.
I still have all my symptoms,so i'm not worrying.


----------



## lynne29

I had the same thing for three days in week 6. I called my doctor who wasn't totally concerned, but sent me for blood tests and an early scan anyway. Everything turned out to be just fine! When I told my prego friend, she said she had the same thing. It's probably fine, but I'd call your doctor anyway - you might get a sneakpeak of your little one out of it ;)


----------



## AngelBunny

dudes101 said:


> AngelBunny : Thanks! Sometimes its just nice to hear that other people have it to! of course NONE of my pregnant friends have or had this so I was a little more worried..thank goodness for this site...now I can relax!

i have spoke to two of my friends & mother in law about the pink spotting and they all said its normal and nothing to worry about, one of them even said 'dont be surprised if you get some brown stuff too' :D from what i understand, brown is old blood from previous AF and pink is either from the cervix (which can be engorged with blood during pregnancy and bleed a bit) or implantation bleeding xx


----------



## sleonie

I have had brown discharge since week 6 - i'm now week 9. It tends to appear after a do a bm, and when I wipe.

I went to my doctors about it on Friday last week - i now have a scan at my EPU on Monday morning, as the brown discharge has been making me worry too much.

I am pretty certain that everything is ok, i just need the reassurance, and couldnt wait until 12 weeks to find out...


----------



## kmg

I had brown and pink discharge starting at 6 weeks and ending at 9 weeks with my first and shes a healthy 15 month old but with my second I had this too and I lost the baby at 13 weeks =( Just check with the MW in case but im 98% sure everything will be ok. Just make sure it doesn't get heavier! xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm 6+4 today and I've spotted brown and pink since before I got my bfp. I'll spot for a few days, stop for a day or two and then it'll start again.

As a result I went for an early scan last week and saw a baby with heartbeat! They said it happens with some ladies and there's no real explanation.

I know it's tough but try to relax, I've accepted now that I'll probably keep spotting and that unless it's red I'm not going to worry xx


----------



## Golden Orchid

sleonie said:


> I have had brown discharge since week 6 - i'm now week 9. It tends to appear after a do a bm, and when I wipe.
> 
> I went to my doctors about it on Friday last week - i now have a scan at my EPU on Monday morning, as the brown discharge has been making me worry too much.
> 
> I am pretty certain that everything is ok, i just need the reassurance, and couldnt wait until 12 weeks to find out...

Hi Sleonie!!
Just wondered if you might know the cause?? As like you, I'm about week 8/9 and have been experiencing discharge since about week 6, it comes and goes. Which is VERY worrying. I have an appointment with midwife on Wednesday but like u, want reassurance NOW!! Haven't experienced any pain/cramping......
Any help would be appreciated :flower:


----------



## Emma4331

Ive had the same. Noticed brown when wiped myself on sunday went i was 6+6. Had my first midwife appointment wednesday and still had slight brown spotting. she is sending me for an early scan next thursday when i will be 8+4. Think this makes me panic abit more and I keep thinking my boobs dont seem to hurt as much etc etc but think you just have to take each day as it comes so im trying to keep my chin up and hope you do to.


----------



## Annaxx

I have been having this since I was about 5 weeks just after my bfp - im now 8+1 and still having it went for 1 scan 3 days after it started n saw beanie was heartbeat at 5+5 n have another scan Monday to check again im worried i aint stopped worrying everyone including doctors keep saying dont worry as long as its not red and no cramps u'll be fine but it doesnt help not when I had a previous mmc in December :( x x


----------



## uofpitt

I had that at about the same time, the doctor examined me and said it was normal,,, then called later and said that my blood work showed low progesterone and that's probably why I was spotting. Now I'm on progesterone. Make sure you're doctor looks for that. I've brought it up on here and quite a few people have said that their doctor never detected it early so it wouldn't hurt bringing it up.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Emma4331 said:


> Ive had the same. Noticed brown when wiped myself on sunday went i was 6+6. Had my first midwife appointment wednesday and still had slight brown spotting. she is sending me for an early scan next thursday when i will be 8+4. Think this makes me panic abit more and I keep thinking my boobs dont seem to hurt as much etc etc but think you just have to take each day as it comes so im trying to keep my chin up and hope you do to.

Emma, I am where you were, though I am in the 6th week... What happened since you post this?


----------



## dudes101

I had a scan on monday, it showed everything was alright! had 133 bpm at 7 wks 1 day. The brown kinda started again, but im not so worried this time! hope this helps others, my Dr. said some people just have a sensitive uterus. Must be me! Im guessing the recent discharge ive had was from the Vaginal ultrasound they did


----------



## menmyissues

A couple of weeks ago I scoured forums looking for comfort due to a very small amount of brown discharge only when I wiped. I also called my doctor, who said that it sounded like old blood. That was pretty much the consensus, so I didn't worry about it too much.

The doctor told me to come in if it changed color or if cramping started. I didn't feel cramping, but about 2 hours later it turned slightly red. I went to the doctor immediately and they said that I miscarried. I still didn't feel any cramping. About 6 hours after that, horrible cramping started and a lot of bleeding that lasted 2 hours or so.

I'm not trying to scare or discourage you, but it may not be "nothing", and unfortunately even if you do go to the doctor right away there isn't much they can do for you. Although I can't find anything medical to support this, I feel that mine was due to a huge stress the night before that was unforseen. Try, try again.


----------



## _jellybean_

This thread is from last year menmy. Welcome to bnb. You'll prob get more responses if you start a new thread.xoxo


----------



## Wobbles

I have closed the thread as it is from last year but welcome to BabyandBump

:D


----------

